# orv dnr meeting



## chutta (Dec 26, 2006)

there is a dnr offroad vehicle meeting 8/8 in Lansing/grand ledge at 6:30 at the Holiday Inn near 69 south of i96. This concerns pending trail closures on a massive scale. Links to more info on either Michigan Jeepers land issues threads or Jeepforum.com, wheeling neighborhood column. 
We need numbers to counteract the tree huggers. can anyone join in/carpool from GR area? Leaving apx 5 pm in 2 seater tj


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Minutes of the August 7 meeting are on the DNR website. They did not talk about trail closings but the did say that they would be 2 million $ in the hole in 3 years. Go figure.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

With the MILLIONS of sportsman's dollars that go into the fund *every year,...* how can they project a 2 Million deficit 3 years from now?? :16suspect:rant:

Either someone lied on their employment application and doesn't know JACK about finances and/or how to invest & budget money to make money.

*OR* :16suspect they are pulling an ENGLER trick to pull monies from the sportsman's fund to balance some books somewhere else. :rant::rant::rant:

They've shut things down to the bare bone, ... parks, camping, trails, jobs, etc. so how is it they're projecting MORE losses with even LESS expenditures ???  

Something just doesn't add up here,... they must think all the sports-persons in this state are stupid !! 

This IS BU//***** !!!!!!!


----------

